# post your ferrets



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok so i think it would be cool to see some pics of other peoples ferrets as i havent seen many on here sooooo post lol


ill start

heres smudge




























after a couple of pints





































would be nice to see yours


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

aww how nice  I Realy like ferrets!
Looks like a polecat?

anyway sorry i dont own any ferrets so no piccies


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> aww how nice  I Realy like ferrets!
> Looks like a polecat?
> 
> anyway sorry i dont own any ferrets so no piccies


ye it is a poley but kinda classed as a ferret lol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought so but i wasnt certain so didnt want to make a fool of myself :blush:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

just took some of him in his winter coat will post soon


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

here are the updates




























and a little size comparison. btw my hands are very big so you get the idea lol


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Its a polecat 'coloured' ferret.

I have 7 and I love them. Used to help out at a ferret rescue but there isnt one near me now.

First up the girls (as babies, they are 2 this year)
Tink









Her sis Pixie









Tink & Pixie with my friends 2 girls (they have sleepovers :lol2









Now the boys (all are rescues) 
Marvin, my old silver boy who is much lighter now









Podo my poley boy

















All 5 boys


















Codo(albino), Podo, Marvin, Ed & Mojo (head turned right) :flrt:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Layla said:


> Its a polecat 'coloured' ferret.
> 
> I have 7 and I love them. Used to help out at a ferret rescue but there isnt one near me now.
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics they look sooooo cute . especially love these ones above. the poley in the last pic looks like a little menace lol


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

My ferret photos are rubbish 

Mars my little cuddle bug


























Luna the demon in ferret clothing


























Baby photos


























Is difficult to tell which is which when they aren't right in front of me... Then the size different makes it obvious


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Podo, he is a wee git lol :lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

This is Fergus he sadly died last year 3 days before christmas aged 10 
rip little buddy


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Awww  R.I.P Fergus. He looked sweet.
Everyones pics are great, and had to share mine again 

Toffee









Dak


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Loving all the pics! , gotta love ferrets one of the best pets ever imo :no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Our European Polecat, Fidget.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Our European Polecat, Fidget.


how cute is that pic!


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I'll just put up a group photo, its easier! lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fuzzball said:


> I'll just put up a group photo, its easier! lol



OMG That looks like a bundle of chaos if ever I saw one :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

great pics everyone keep em coming


----------

